# Pecan Bread



## JoAnn L. (Aug 24, 2006)

This is a TNT Pecan Bread recipe. With fall coming on (thank goodness), this is delicious.

In a large bowl combine--1 box of Betty Crockers Pecan Cake Mix (dry)
                                  1 small pkg. instant French Vanilla pudding (dry)
                                  4 eggs
                                  3/4 cup oil
                                  3/4 cup water

Mix all together and add 1 cup chopped pecans
Grease and flour 2 loaf pans, divide batter into the 2 pans and bake at 350 for 30 to 40 minutes or until done.

I hope you enjoy this bread as much as we do.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

_Thanks for sharing Joann,_
_everyone loves home made breads...Put into smaller pans they make lovely gifts._

_kadesma _


----------



## jkath (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh YUM!!!!


----------



## Chausiubao (Aug 25, 2006)

Wouldn't that just make a cake? Or is that what you're after!?


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 25, 2006)

Chausiubao said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that just make a cake? Or is that what you're after!?


 
The only way I have ever used this recipe is to make bread. I love to make it and give it for gifts. I made it for a neighbor when she was having a party and one of the guest came over to my house and asked for the recipe, she said she was writing a cookbook and wanted to put it in the book.
I guess you could make a cake out of it if you wanted to. Its pretty basic.


----------



## Chausiubao (Aug 25, 2006)

It just seems as if you'd come out with a cake. You're using a cake mix with several liquid ingredients and dry pudding mix for some more flavor. And usually don't you make cake from cake mix by mixing the liquid ingredients in the recipe with the cake mix? 

But i'm just saying whats occured to me, I've yet to try this.


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2006)

(I think it's the same principal as banana bread. We call it bread, but it's like a cake, only heavier)
Any way you slice it, I'm having a piece soon!!!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 25, 2006)

If you make fresh Pecan bread... FTLOG (for the love of god) please remember to toast your nuts otherwise you get purple bread..


----------

